# Custom Cages. Old cages. LOTS OF PICS!! DUW!!!



## RehabRalphy (Feb 19, 2009)

Thought I would search through my photobucket and find cages that I built in the past. Hope it gives some ideas to new builders.

If you have any questions on any cage, let me know, I'll try to shed some light. I'm no expert, just a hobbyist with lots of free time.


----------



## Spokompton (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice enclosures. I was wondering if the alien face on the wall in a couple of the pictures is a H.R. Giger?


----------



## RehabRalphy (Feb 19, 2009)

Spokompton said:


> Nice enclosures. I was wondering if the alien face on the wall in a couple of the pictures is a H.R. Giger?



Not sure. I got it a local shop called "spencers". Its for black light stuff.


----------



## BrunswickBoas (Feb 19, 2009)

Do you have a favorite? Or I guess a better question did the tegus seem to have a style that worked for them better than others?


----------



## ashesc212 (Feb 20, 2009)

:drool :drool :drool :drool 

They are all gorgeous!


----------



## LouDog760 (Feb 20, 2009)

great pictures!


----------



## Dom3rd (Jan 18, 2010)

Those are awesome


----------



## Fork (Jan 18, 2010)

I wish i could build a nice cage like that :cry:


----------

